# clutch slave cylinder question



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, I've been havin a problem with my clutch... was tryin to bleed the system and the nipple broke off the slave cylinder.
Is it possible for the slave cylinders actuator (rod that pushes out) to be bent or not push out all the way. basically could it malfunction in that way??? just curious as to whether I should just buy a new slave cylinder or just buy a new nipple and keep trying to bleed the system.

and suggestions???


----------



## 74 710 Wagon (Feb 27, 2009)

Did your clutch probs just start or are you finishing a repair? Can you extract the rest of the bleed valve from the slave cylinder? It's possible but not too likely that the actuator rod is bent or broken. Is the slave cylinder leaking? Did you install a rebuild kit? If you can extract the threaded portion of the bleed valve and the slave cylinder wasn't leaking, I would replace the bleed valve and try bleeding it again. I'm one of those guys with more time than money right now.


----------



## Mbh223 (Apr 19, 2009)

*The Solution*

Down on your transmission is another bleeder valve on the passenger side of the truck. It is what pushes the clutch arm and engages it. Mine never leaked but it did not work so if bleeding it does not work that is the best thing to replace. Junk yards have them for 10-15 dollars or like 30 new  maybe. but don't worry about bleeding the line under the hood, its easier to bleed it underneath and really get the air out of all lines.


----------

